# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Traducción de textos inglés al español o viceversa

## Sandriux

Se hacen traducciones de textos sean del inglés al español o viceversa. Precio: $ 10.00 (diez dólares américanos) por cara o por 800 palabras (apróximadamente, a negociar). Cualquier consulta, escribir a sandriuxm11@hotmail.com o llamar a los teléfonos 3652605 / 997004134. Srta Sandra Amaya. OBS: Se emite recibo por honorarios en nuevos soles al tipo de cambio de la fecha de emisión. :Smile: Temas similares: Artículo: INIA logra que crías de alpacas nazcan del vientre de llamas y viceversa Video ProCitrus Lima Perú (Inglés) Promoción del negocio agroexportador en el Perú (En Inglés)

----------

